
Genetic Chimera: Man Who Was Never Born Fathers a Child - KerryJones
http://www.neatorama.com/2015/10/24/Man-Who-Was-Never-Born-Fathers-a-Child/?utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=postplanner&utm_source=facebook.com
======
trebor
Interesting. I've seen the few articles that discusses this happening to
women, but this is the first I've seen applying to a man. Though, it does make
sense that it could happen to either gender.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10445919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10445919)

